# AF336



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

There is a american flyer 336 on ebay for $249.00,no bids yet


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jwh2000 said:


> There is a american flyer 336 on ebay for $249.00,no bids yet


Buy it now??. People will wait until the last few seconds to bid on it. I do.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut is correct. It will probably jump another $100.00 in last few seconds. When I
bid on something, it will be with about 8 seconds left. Its like poker. Why show your
hand before bidding is over.

It amazes me. You can buy a pacific for 20 to 125, but add 2 more drivers and a few inches of length
and price goes up 100's for basically same locomotive. I will say a northern is way cool. Every time
I run mine I can justify the price. Looking at it in a box I can't.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

The super motor makes all the difference.I have seen the motor and field assembly go for well over a hundred bucks on the 'bay.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have no idea how much more powerful the large motor is. But you right,
it has a big draw.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*336*

I already have one,got for $200 and it runs great and smokes great.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wish I had got mine for 200. I paid almost double that. It is nice though. For some reason I wanted this one. Here is some pics of mine. 




















It runs good and smoked good for awhile but has quit smoking. 
I guess it needs a new wick and wire. No biggie.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice... I have a 332, K335, and a 336..I bought the entire 336 set including all the cars in mint condition right here on the for sale threads. I paid $175 plus shipping for it...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, you guys just keep making me feel bad for what I paid for mine. I am waiting for the day I go to a garage sale and find one for 25.00.


----------

